
Nacker Hews - mdturnerphys
http://www.nackerhews.com/
======
mdturnerphys
Stumbled across this when doing a web search on my username.

------
LinuxBender
My favorite satire along this line is n-gate [1]

[1] - [http://n-gate.com/](http://n-gate.com/)

